# How many grams of protein per boiled egg???



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

As the title says...

Anyone got a rough idea?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/117/2 :thumbup1:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

about 5 i think


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

have a look in here

http://www.nutritiondata.com/


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Depends on the size. Usually between 5 and 8. An ostrich egg has about 200g.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Where do i get ostrich eggs? :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> Where do i get ostrich eggs? :lol:


You gonna eat that for brekkie?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont eat eggs i drink them

My mate says heel lend me his octoberfest beer mug it can hold like a litre so bound to fit it all in that!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

12.6 grams (wiki)

EDIT per 100g (typical egg, 50g)


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> I dont eat eggs i drink them
> 
> My mate says heel lend me his octoberfest beer mug it can hold like a litre so bound to fit it all in that!


sack that, no danger would I drink raw eggs :lol:


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

apparently waitrose have started selling ostrich eggs. make sure you put in on youtube... lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Whats an egg?


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Can anyone else figure out that nutritiondata site??

Does it mean 17g per egg??

I always thought eggs had sh1tloads of protein in em!! :confused1:


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> Where do i get ostrich eggs? :lol:


An ostrich. ;o)

Gotta boil them for 40 mins. About the equivalent of 40 chicken eggs.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> 12.6 grams (wiki)
> 
> EDIT per 100g (typical egg, 50g)


So theres only like 6g per egg!!?? Fvck!! gonna have to re-arrange the diet!!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

no thats per cup chopped


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

So seriously, theers only like 5-6g protein in a boiled egg

FVCK!!! I`m was gonna be relying on the things too!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

so 6 eggs is 36gs protein. this is what i have, nothing wrong with it mate!


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

It's easy protein, but you do go through them way too quick lol, I have 4 atleast each time I make anything whether it's omelettes or scrambled eggs just whack them in an get it down ya


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

6-8g depending on the size of the egg - so 5-6 eggs will do you proud for a meal


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Christ!! And i used to have 3 post workout! Thought that was more than enough too!

I`m genuinely shocked...and p1ssed off!! :cursing:


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Haha can get through 10 eggs easily in a day imo, start reading the back of everything you eat and you soon realise how little you eat in terms of daily intake targets


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

asmustard said:


> apparently waitrose have started selling ostrich eggs. make sure you put in on youtube... lol


what is this waitrose ? explain and i will actuli atempt to drink a full ostrich egg and put it on youtube as proof :lol:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

ablout 6 grams, plus some ealthy fats


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Dean00 said:


> what is this waitrose ? explain and i will actuli atempt to drink a full ostrich egg and put it on youtube as proof :lol:


Waitrose one of those artsy fartsy middle class mini market shops (i think anyway??)

Dont get em round my slum tho:lol:

I couldnt drink a hens egg myself....urgh just the thought of it!!


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

also hard boil them, take the yolk out and you could prolly eat about 10.

Rember the proiten in and egg if just ment to be afor a little baby chicken.


----------

